# songs



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

what are some of your favorite songs or favor lyrics? Just though it wouyld be interesting what everyone likes


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Steve Howard on Youtube "dozen Roses"-It is the saddest song in the world...I cry every time i listen to it.. Favorite music altogether is Metallica,Seether, Puddle of Mudd-stuff like that- I like rock...


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

some of my favorite songs are It's America by Rodney Adtkins, toby keith, keith urban, brad paisley, talor swift, and much more.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Catch me, Demi Lavato
anything by Barlow girl. 
Music is my Boyfriend, Skye Sweetnam. 
Taylor Swift's Fifteen is on my favorites playist, 
Superchick's One more and Beauty from Pain . . .etc. . .


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Everything country! (favorite is taylor swift Toby Keith, Rascal Flatts, Kellie Pickler, I could go on and ON!

There's one song I am obsessed with right now! It is HILARIOUS! It's called Pray For You by Jaron and the Long Road to Love. Check it out if you need a laugh! :shades:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Celtic Woman.


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

Anything from George Strait, Alan Jackson, Don Williams, Charlie Daniels, The Eagles, even Taylor Swift lol. Pretty much all country and Southern Rock.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

metal, rock, classic rock, and a tad country.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:stars: C O U N T R Y!!!!!! I like more of the older songs though. Country now days just isn't country anymore :shrug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

bheila, that is so true!! :thumb: All the new country songs are about dumping or getting dumped or being love struck---I love those old time country songs that talk about life not just love.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I am really different from most of you. I do listen to some country but I am more into hip hop and rap. I like the stuff you play at the clubs and can dance to. but thats just me.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a rocker...Mostly Offspring, Shinedown, Dropkick Murphys, that kind of stuff, but also like to dance to rap when in the mood lol. If you're on facebook, friend request me [email protected]

Just mention you're from here


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a rocker  Classic rock, modern rock, alternative, my favorite bands are Green Day, My Chemical Romance, Three Days Grace(I saw them in concert two weeks ago ) Muse, 30 Seconds to Mars, The Wallflowers, Linkin Park and many more.....

I'm not a huge fan of country, its too pop, and I'm not a fan of pop or rap because they play it too much on the radio


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I listen to mostly contemporary Christian and a little country. Can't really pick out songs(way too long of a list!!), but my fav artists are: Tenth Avenue North, Sanctus Real, Kutless, Phil Wickham, Thousand Foot Krutch, FM Static...and even this list goes on forever and ever. :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I love most music. Country is my goto. But I pretty much love a little of all of it. Not the fondest of christian whatevers, except I adore hymns and bluegrass/gospel type


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

RowdyKidz said:


> Everything country! (favorite is taylor swift Toby Keith, Rascal Flatts, Kellie Pickler, I could go on and ON!
> 
> There's one song I am obsessed with right now! It is HILARIOUS! It's called Pray For You by Jaron and the Long Road to Love. Check it out if you need a laugh! :shades:


Love that song it is sooooo funny.... a little mean but I seem to get through the lyrics just fine! :slapfloor:

I'm a country fan... LOVE it. I also love the 80's... those hair bands are great. :- )


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I can listen to anything BUT new country and be quite content but I usually listen to folk rock, reggae, and jazz.


----------

